# To get the ball rolling again......



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It is Spring, there is much to do, and I have lost a pound.

Just the one, but I started up a vegetable tray to keep in the fridge and I am hoping that a second pound runs away to join the first pound and not show its face on my stomach again.....

I had not lost any weight over the winter, but then it was a stressful winter anyways


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

It's tough. I've been eating salads for supper and am not a fan. But it is healthier.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It really will be hard to get the ball rolling again. On the good side I LIKE rabbit food, but it certainly is not satisfying for a meal.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I've done very well over the winter. I've lost a total of 50 pounds in the last year and a half and haven't gained any back over the winter. I wouldn't mind loosing a bit a more but what woman wouldn't. I've found it easy to keep off but I do watch what I eat....I swear, I eat good food and use butter, have heavy whipping cream in my coffee, and love pasta. It might sound weird, but this is what I did a little over a year ago:
1. I walk at least 12,000 steps every day. Rain, shine, snow, cold, it doesn't matter. I walk, snowshoe if needed, but I am out there. Not all at once, but several walks during each and every day. I have my two dogs as company and the vet is happy that all of us have lost some weight!
2. I do NOT eat anything with Canola oil or high fructose corn syrup in it. Let me tell you, it is unreal what you find in food if you read the labels. High Fructose corn syrup is high in empty calories and in just about everything. (Heck I even found that it was in Kielbasa and that's supposed to be meat.) 
3. I drink water, lots of water. I gave up my soda's and sweet tea except on rare occasion when a girl just needs a Dr Pepper with lots of ice. 
4. I do NOT eat anything pre-made such as frozen meals, cookies, cakes, breads, nothing that someone else made. I haven't been to a fast food place in a very long, long time. (again, read the labels. There is oil in store bought bread...none of my recipes for bread call for canola oil!) 

Now, I promise, hubby and I eat homemade bread, cookies, and even a cake made with homemade frosting as well. We are not suffering or feeling like we are eating rabbit food or starving. When I cut out the canola oil and the high frutose corn syrup, I don't have the desire to snack. 3 meals a day +walking..and I'm very good.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Terri said:


> It really will be hard to get the ball rolling again. On the good side I LIKE rabbit food, but it certainly is not satisfying for a meal.


I made a pretty good vegan potato, broccoli "cheese" casserole that was pretty satisfying.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

And, another pound bites the dust!

My goal is 15 pounds this summer!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wasn't sure what to do about the cast on my arm, but I got on the scale this morning, and I weigh less than I did without the cast two weeks ago.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Awesome. Just awesome


----------

